# Frage zu Werbt einen Freund



## Aruj (23. August 2012)

Hallo leute,

eine Frage. Wenn ich einen Freund werben will um einen Obsidianblabla zu bekommen. Dann muss der Freund ja den zweiten Monat voll bezahlen.
Also wie ist das jetzt

Testacc - Kostenlos
Battlechest - 5 Euro (1. Monat ist im Battlechest drin)
2. Monat - 13 Euro 

Gesamt - 18 Euro

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOder

Testacc - Kostenlos
Battlechest - 5 Euro (Dieser eine Monat zählt nicht)
1. Monat - 13 Euro
2. Monat - 13 Euro

Gesamt - 28 Euro

Ich freue mich auf die Antworten

Ich weiß, 31 Euro.


----------



## Boogie7_St (23. August 2012)

Variante 2 ist richtig...

Der geworbene muss 2 Monate ZAHLEN. Der Freimonat, der beim Spiel dabei ist zählt nicht.

Und du musst bedenken, dass in dem 5 Euro Battlechest nur WoW Classic und BC dabei ist.
Aktuell kannst du bis 27.08 die Battlechest für 5 Euro, Wotlk für 5 Euro und Cata für 10 Euro günstig kaufen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob du das bedacht hast.
Ich glaube, dass du die AddOns zwar nicht fürs Mount und den Freimonat brauchst... 
aber zum vernünftigen Spielen brauchst du ja alles 

Rechne also mit 20 Euro + 2 x 13 Euro = 46 Euro


----------



## NetzaFetza (23. August 2012)

Also dein Kollege muss einen Monat bezahlen. D.h. Ihr spielt 30 Tage zusammen, levelt euch hoch und der Freimonat läuft aus. Danach aktiviert er seine GC bzw Abbo und zack bekommste dein Profit.

Habsch jetz schon 3mal gemacht.


----------

